# ADCO Offer



## rkummerer (Feb 26, 2013)

Like it says I'm a newbie here, but any help and answers are greatly appreciated. I received an offer from ADCO as a Fire Officer in December. I send all my paperwork through BD Select the only issue I have right now is my Diploma. The school is accredited, but not by an accrediting agency that the UAE Embassy in Washington accepts. They told me that you need to send it your highest education accredited by the UAE Embassy, but what if they don't attest the diploma, what is that going to do to my offer? Im pretty sure I'm not the only one having this issue.
Anyone out there having or had a similar problem and may have some answers?

I would truly appreciate any help or guidance at this point


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How do you know that the school you attended is not accredited by an agency UAE authorities accept?


----------



## rkummerer (Feb 26, 2013)

I called the UAE Embassy and i checked through the link on there website. It is accredited and accepted by the State department. Just not by the UAE and until i can get it attested by the embassy I'm in limbo i guess, I don't know. Heard of anyone having a similar issue?


----------



## rkummerer (Feb 26, 2013)

If you go to the UAE Embassy website go to the CHEA link (Council of Higher Education Accreditation) and look for the school you graduated from. It will tell you what agency accredited the SChool. i.e I graduated with a Associates from western Technical College and they are accredited by the ACCSC and that is one that is not listed on the website. I even spoken with the guy there and he verified that and they returned my diploma without the attestation. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It looks like this is a mandatory requirement and you do not fulfill it. 

You may want to contact schools whose accredidation is accepted and see what classes you have to take to graduate through them.


----------



## rkummerer (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah thats what im thinking! Thanks TwoStep


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rkummerer said:


> Yeah thats what im thinking! Thanks TwoStep


I am sorry that my answer confirms your nick. The process sounds strange to me. Why does the potential employer not process your application. Are you sure you are dealing with ADCO or just with a field recruiter feeding them candidates?


----------



## rkummerer (Feb 26, 2013)

All my process goes through a recruiting company that ADCO goes thru. I got one more card up my sleeve that i almost forgotten about so we will see how that works. But the offer is thru ADCO. I don't know its all a little confusing and pricy so far. But maybe this would be a good time to go back to school and get another degree i guess. I really appreciate you feed back TwoStep, Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rkummerer said:


> All my process goes through a recruiting company that ADCO goes thru. I got one more card up my sleeve that i almost forgotten about so we will see how that works. But the offer is thru ADCO. I don't know its all a little confusing and pricy so far. But maybe this would be a good time to go back to school and get another degree i guess. I really appreciate you feed back TwoStep, Thanks


Pricy? What are you paying for?


----------



## rkummerer (Feb 26, 2013)

Medical and all the charges for the attestations and everything, but if you pass they reimburse you for the medical, IF YOU PASS THE SECURITY that is. Guess we will see


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rkummerer said:


> Medical and all the charges for the attestations and everything, but if you pass they reimburse you for the medical, IF YOU PASS THE SECURITY that is. Guess we will see


As you do not have the required education qualifications what is there to see?


----------

